# local favorites



## jughed (Dec 23, 2007)

I collect all types of bottles, mainly those from my hometown of Springfield. Among my favorites is this hard to find J.G. Fogarty coffin flask. It measures 7" tall, and is light straw in color.


----------



## jughed (Dec 23, 2007)

Another pic...


----------



## jughed (Dec 23, 2007)

'nother....


----------



## jughed (Dec 23, 2007)

And also a mint, and extremely rare, Gladacres Dairy bottle. No other local serious collectors have seen a Gladacres bottle, or have even heard of this dairy. Information about the dairy is impossible to find. A longtime privy digger has seen only one in all his years of digging, a quart bottle broken in two...darnit...
 One of a kind????


----------



## jughed (Dec 23, 2007)

And last, but not least, my favorite posession of the entire collection. The badge worn by Charles M. Woods while he was Sheriff of Sangamon County from 1898 to 1902.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 24, 2007)

Mike nice collection.  Good luck in your collecting.  Thanks for sharing the pics and welcome to the forum.    Paul []


----------

